# am i overstocked?



## INKlusions (Feb 28, 2013)

i do believe i am over stocked, but im not positive. if i am how bad and how long before i need to upgrade my tank? all the fish a juveniles right now. 
20 gallon tank
2 silver tipped sharks
1 clown loach
5 tiger barbs
1 rainbow shark & 1 albino rainbow shark
1 African featherfin catfish
3 electric green barbs
2 i believe they are golden barbs
im really wanting to upgrade to a 55+ would they all do good in something at least that big or bigger? 
any and all help would be appreciated, this is my first tank ever and i realy dont know what im doing as of yet. thanks, Daniel


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

yep you are and i know clown loaches need when adults 55+ gallons each


----------



## INKlusions (Feb 28, 2013)

endlerguppy said:


> yep you are and i know clown loaches need when adults 55+ gallons each


thank, ive been reading that the clown loaches can get up to a foot long! with that plus the silver tips and the cat i may need a 75+ tank


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh gosh yes...get a bigger tank. All those sharks will get bigger and the clown loach.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i agree ; you are way ocerstocked...clown loach can reach 15 inches..rainbow sharks will get to be about 6-7 inches. silver tips i have no clue about because i have never seen the name before..and the featherfin catfish (synodontis eupterus) can reach 13"+....


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

As a general rule in this hobby- buy the biggest tank you can! Bigger tanks are often easier to care for.


----------



## INKlusions (Feb 28, 2013)

thanks for all the response! im defiantly going to get a bigger tank within the next month or so, im thinking that with so many big fish a 75 or 100 gallon.


----------



## INKlusions (Feb 28, 2013)

lohachata said:


> i agree ; you are way ocerstocked...clown loach can reach 15 inches..rainbow sharks will get to be about 6-7 inches. silver tips i have no clue about because i have never seen the name before..and the featherfin catfish (synodontis eupterus) can reach 13"+....


http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3955256&lmdn=Live+Pet&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

here is a link to the petsmart page of the silver tip. i have been reading that its a member of the cat fish family, and when i was at the store they were labeled as fresh water and beginner experience level. no i read they need brackish water. so im not really sure what im gonna do with them, i may see if i can return them and get a few more loaches.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok...one of the south american catfish.species name is Arius Jordani....another predator..
can grow as much as 2 feet.....

clown loaches are great , but with 1 problem....like the other , they get quite large...12-15"....they grow pretty fast the first 2 years until they hit 4-5" ; then they slow down considerably..then only about 1 inch per year....
they love to hang out in groups...the more , the merrier..


----------



## Colonel Moose (Jun 16, 2013)

Indeed. The clown loaches and sharks are your problem.


----------



## INKlusions (Feb 28, 2013)

Colonel Moose said:


> Indeed. The clown loaches and sharks are your problem.


since then i have upgraded to a 100 gallon tank, here it is if you would like to see it http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fish-aquarium-pictures/43673-new-100g-tank.html


----------

